# Frame Fabrication



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I was wanting to know how many people have ever rebuilt their frame. I'm thinking about doing mine but I'm worried. Anything I should be concerned about? I was just would be replacing the frame from basically the firewall.

How big of a deal is this mod? Will the new frame be able to hold as much weight as the old frame?

On a scale from 1 to 10 how difficult is this project? compairable to anything else?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

why whould you want to do that??


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Mainly for the look.


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

normally you would build a new frame from the firewall back to do a stock floor bodydrop. a back half is from the back of the cab back. i did a back half on my truck and it isnt too easy alot a measuring and alot of welding. to do what i did i would giveit a 6/10 on the difficulty scale. but a full blown 3/4 frame i would say would be a 8/10 because your making new tranny crossmembers,body mounts, and basically everything under the truck. the only thing harder would be making a full frame.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Nov 30 2008, 09:55 AM~12293839
> *Mainly for the look.
> *


the boxed frame look?

if thats what you want maybe you should just boxin your stock frame and mold it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone had this for sale on here.. i think its gone.. but good example of a half back..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 10 2008, 09:18 AM~12388279
> *Someone had this for sale on here.. i think its gone.. but good example of a half back..
> 
> 
> ...


YA- it was on a little toyota --- but everytime I looked at it- I said to myself- "why in the fuc would you let the frame continue past the notch like that"


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 07:37 PM~12422964
> *YA- it was on a little toyota --- but everytime I looked at it- I said to myself- "why in the fuc would you let the frame continue past the notch like that"
> *


i dont think it was finished


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 06:40 PM~12422999
> *i dont think it was finished
> *


I didnt think so either- but then I saw it all painted in bright red paint and to me thats done when the paint goes on it :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 10:53 PM~12424158
> *I didnt think so either- but then I saw it all painted in bright red paint and to me thats done when the paint goes on it :biggrin:
> *


then i concur

why would you leave it sticking out like that


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Dec 1 2008, 05:12 AM~12300088
> *the boxed frame look?
> 
> if thats what you want maybe you should just boxin your stock frame and mold it.
> *


I'm building a new frame to get my truck lower. I'm doing a 3/4 frame. I don't want to box the frame for only one reason. I want to keep the weight down. I'm already using 8" channel iron 1/4 thick. Don't want to get much heavier than that. My stock frame is 10"s and is not as thick. I've always liked being able to see the frame dip to the ground.

My dad tells me I'm stupid because I'm not an engineer. "Only engineers are smart enough to design the frame. They know what it takes to work. Nothing else will?" I hear this all teh time I talk to him


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Dec 14 2008, 07:36 PM~12429200
> *I'm building a new frame to get my truck lower.  I'm doing a 3/4 frame.  I don't want to box the frame for only one reason.  I want to keep the weight down.  I'm already using 8" channel iron 1/4 thick.  Don't want to get much heavier than that.  My stock frame is 10"s and is not as thick.  I've always liked being able to see the frame dip to the ground.
> 
> My dad tells me I'm stupid because I'm not an engineer.  "Only engineers are smart enough to design the frame.  They know what it takes to work.  Nothing else will?"  I hear this all teh time I talk to him
> *


ive turned many a wrench on many a car and let me tell ya something 


them engineers arent that fucking bright


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I know. People that don't work on cars think the people that the people that design them are like gods. Likes its so fucking hard to do some things............ Don't get me wrong, they are smart but there are somethings that they overlook.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

like hydraulics pumps and batteries in the trunk of cars that roll off the line!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 10:12 PM~12424279
> *then i concur
> 
> why would you leave it sticking out like that
> *



I was wROng- For some reason I was thinkin bright red-- but its orange- EITHER WAY ITS LEFT LIKE THIS AND PAINTED.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 01:10 PM~12435011
> *I was wROng- For some reason I was thinkin bright red-- but its orange- EITHER WAY ITS LEFT LIKE THIS AND PAINTED.
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt make sense



slammed83mazda needs to come in here with pics of his backhalf


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

He was going to trade me that toyota for a job on his explorer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 15 2008, 02:58 PM~12436331
> *He was going to trade me that toyota for a job on his explorer
> *


WHy would he need to trade this for a job on his explorer when besides the extended frame part- looks like he does some decent work??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 04:05 PM~12436392
> *WHy would he need to trade this for a job on his explorer when besides the extended frame part- looks like he does some decent work??
> *


that orange or red or whatever that is kinda makes me wanna puke tho


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 03:09 PM~12436424
> *that orange or red or whatever that is  kinda makes me wanna puke  tho
> *


When I say WORK- thats means the FAB work-- not the paint :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 04:26 PM~12436599
> *When I say WORK- thats means the FAB work-- not the paint :biggrin:
> *


indeed but that paint is a nasty color


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Did a different person do the plumbing and wiring or is that temp? The metal work looks great but the other stuff hails in compairson.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm building an International S1600. (biggest UHaul truck) thats why my frame is so huge.


----------



## deviant (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 09:12 PM~12424279
> *then i concur
> 
> why would you leave it sticking out like that
> *



maybe a mount for some drag blocks??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

thia would make a bad ass car hauler


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

As requested..














































































































Anything else you wanna see let me know.


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^^^ GOOD WORK HOMIE .


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Dec 18 2008, 03:41 AM~12463474
> *^^^^^ GOOD WORK HOMIE .
> *



I wish I could take credit for it but I didn't do any of it. Lol of course I am paying for it and it's partially my ideas. It's a good friend of mine who's doing the work. I dropped it off and told him to get sick nasty. I couldn't be more happy with the work and reaction I got.

I simply didn't have the tools or the space to perform this task lol.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Dec 18 2008, 07:59 AM~12463929
> *I wish I could take credit for it but I didn't do any of it. Lol of course I am paying for it and it's partially my ideas. It's a good friend of mine who's doing the work. I dropped it off and told him to get sick nasty. I couldn't be more happy with the work and reaction I got.
> 
> I simply didn't have the tools or the space to perform this task lol.
> *


i was jus about to say when i seen the first pic this looks fimaliar! and sure enough i seen ur truck.. i have to say its probly one of my fav setups ive seen vic do :biggrin:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks great man. The only thing that I don't care for is how he extended the old frame up with square tube. I would have prefered round but it still looks good. any more pictures of the bags? I'm trying to figure out how they work.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 17 2008, 04:33 PM~12456394
> *thia would make a bad ass car hauler
> *


Thats my truck. Hopefully I'll have it ready for next years show season. I Don't think that i'm going to do anything too fancy. I love the cureved tubes but the metal that I am using is going to be so damn heavy that I don't want to do anything extra. My frame rails are going to be 2x8 1/4" channel iron.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Dec 18 2008, 12:03 PM~12465510
> *Thats my truck.  Hopefully I'll have it ready for next years show season.  I Don't think that i'm going to do anything too fancy.  I love the cureved tubes but the metal that I am using is going to be so damn heavy that I don't want to do anything extra.  My frame rails are going to be 2x8 1/4" channel iron.
> *


i think you should bag it paint it put some ramps that would allow you to pull a car up on it and leave it


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 18 2008, 07:55 PM~12468473
> *i think you should bag it paint it put some ramps  that would allow you to pull a car up on it  and leave it
> *


Well the bed doesn't come high enough to clear the wheels so the bed has to be raised. I'm lowering the rame too just so that I can lay rail and it'll look more impressive.

The distance between the upper and lower frame is going to be 26"s I think it would be cool to have that distance filled in with X supports. I'm also thinking about using chain for some supports for show.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Dec 18 2008, 12:56 PM~12465463
> *Looks great man.  The only thing that I don't care for is how he extended the old frame up with square tube.  I would have prefered round but it still looks good.  any more pictures of the bags?  I'm trying to figure out how they work.
> *



If you would have seen how bad the rear clip of the original frame was rusted you would understand why. The old frame was literally rusting from the inside out. The 2x3 is there for strength purposes. I plan on 3 wheeling the shit outta this truck, so it was much needed lol. There 2ill actually be 2 more tube braces in the middle tieing to the front of the truck.


----------



## rollin low. (Mar 18, 2003)

yea the yota that u guys had posted earilier was my old truck... n yea i built it n did the fab work on it ,,the wirin was jus temp in those pics.... and the part of frame that was left there was later on cutoff and capped n fully welded...i painted it because it had to sit outside... n yea i can do all my fab work n build my expo,,but id rather have clairfbee hook me up (with work n shit i dont have time...ha)


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2008, 09:48 PM~12429805
> *ive turned many a wrench on many a car  and let me tell ya something
> them engineers  arent that fucking bright
> *


 :werd:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low._@Dec 21 2008, 11:40 PM~12495296
> *yea the yota that u guys had posted earilier was my old truck... n yea i built it n did the fab work on it ,,the wirin was jus temp in those pics.... and the part of frame that was left there was later on cutoff and capped n fully welded...i painted it because it had to sit outside... n yea i can do all my fab work n build my expo,,but id rather have clairfbee hook me up (with work n shit i dont have time...ha)
> *


everyone agreed it was sic ass work


----------



## rollin low. (Mar 18, 2003)

yea shoulda kepth that bitch.....ha owell...tryna get clairfbee to do my expedition on 24s..well see tho


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm kind of having 2 conflicting ideas. Tell me what you guys think. Right now the frame is cut off directly behind the rear wheels. (looks liek the bat mobile in The Dark Night) My buddy says I should leave it like this and put a normal flat bed on it and not worry about turnning it into a car hauler. What do you guys think? (flat bed? car hauller?)

The body drop.
Currently I have done a 5" suspension drop and plan on a 5" body drop. The 5" body will lay the gas tanks on the ground. (under the cab) Laid out this would make the top of the cab about 7' high. My buddy is trying to convince me to lay the bottom of the cab on the ground and relocate the tanks. If I did this it would be a 26" body drop. (the biggest I've ever herd of) This would make the top of the cab about 5' I'm still going to be running a set of smoke stocks that will be around 9' tall.

Also I've never done a body drop. Would it be would it be worth it to do the extra 21"s


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Dec 26 2008, 12:12 PM~12530540
> *I'm kind of having 2 conflicting ideas.  Tell me what you guys think.  Right now the frame is cut off directly behind the rear wheels.  (looks liek the bat mobile in The Dark Night) My buddy says I should leave it like this and put a normal flat bed on it and not worry about turnning it into a car hauler. What do you guys think? (flat bed? car hauller?)
> 
> The body drop.
> ...



CAR HAULER 


think about how bad ass another mini or low would look on the back of that fucker going down the road 

or with the hauler framed out on the pavement


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I figure that it will look like an airport landind strip when you are driving behind it. I have 60 lights to put on the bed.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

my personal opinion is flat bedding it would be retarded unless your going to use it for a truck and haul shit like lumber etc which clearly are not your intentions



but if you build ramps and convert it to a car hauled it would be functional and cool 

otherwise just a big truck


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you guys think that this project will get any more attention than any other normal low? Or will just be like another S10.

I plan on having this truck out this years show season. It may not be finished until late in the season. I envite all of you to come up an shoot the shit with me. If I have beer with me I'll even give you guys one. You guys make this sport (if you wanna call it that) worth it.
This year I want to go to SLAMOLOGY, INDY TRUCK BASH, and HAVOC. I've only been to ITB before. I'm hoping that other shows are cool tool. If I have more time, money, and if the truck is done I may go to more.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Do you guys think that this project will get any more attention than any other normal low? Or will just be like another S10.
> 
> *
> R U FUCCIN KIDDIN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/
> ...


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks man. That makes me feel good. I am pumped about this project. I just didn't know if very many other people would care for it sense it so far "out of the box" of if anybody would even notice it. I guess it will be a laid out truck that is 35+ feet long so it should take up some space.


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

NICE WORK MANG.....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 5 2009, 11:14 AM~12610762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE SEVERED TIES REAR END IS SICC  



Is this on a S-10-- or what?

How many gallons does that frame hold??


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 01:11 PM~12611298
> *THE SEVERED TIES REAR END IS SICC
> Is this on a S-10-- or what?
> 
> ...


it's a 01 taco, being bd on 20's (20x10's in the rear)  if i remember right it came out holding 6 or seven gallons. we finished the rear disc conversion this weekend and center the axle again the the 5th fuckin time.

here's a rough picture of how the rear set up is........


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

This may be a dumb question but why when someone does a body drop they cut so high up on the back wall? Why not cut the floor out and just raise it?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jan 6 2009, 02:57 PM~12623617
> *This may be a dumb question  but why when someone does a body drop they cut so high up on the back wall?  Why not cut the floor out and just raise it?
> *



because its a pain in the ass to weld it. when you cut up the back wall everthing lines back up. if the back wall was perfectly flat you wouldnt run into any issues


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

extensive metal works car hauler


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 8 2009, 05:03 PM~12644142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen that truck in person, with the 3 car hauler w/ nothin but body dropped trucks very impressive

that uhaul would be bad ass

how did u do the 5" suspension drop? they make anything for it or just hand made?


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 8 2009, 10:08 PM~12646689
> *seen that truck in person, with the 3 car hauler w/ nothin but body dropped trucks very impressive
> 
> that uhaul would be bad ass
> ...



I was wondering the stats on that truck. I'm guessing it was a Kodac that they extended and built a 5th wheel for. Is it bagged? body dropped? I hate the color gold. They could have chosen a much better color. I don't know if mine will be better but I know mine will be larger. Mine should be about 35' long when finished.

As for the drop I just monoleafed the front end. Solid axels suck ass!!! I'm wanting to get a 4 link for it but haven't decided what type to go with yet due to clearance issues. Also I haven't found anyone that can make me one with the size ends I need. I need to have bushings that accomidate a 1" bolt to hold the link bars.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jan 9 2009, 11:07 AM~12652293
> *I was wondering the stats on that truck.  I'm guessing it was a Kodac that they extended and built a 5th wheel for.  Is it bagged? body dropped?  I hate the color gold.  They could have chosen a much better color.  I don't know if mine will be better but I know mine will be larger.  Mine should be about 35' long when finished.
> 
> As for the drop I just monoleafed the front end.  Solid axels suck ass!!!  I'm wanting to get a 4 link for it but haven't decided what type to go with yet due to clearance issues.  Also I haven't found anyone that can make me one with the size ends I need.  I need to have bushings that accomidate a 1" bolt to hold the link bars.
> *


is it a drive axle?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jan 9 2009, 10:07 AM~12652293
> *I was wondering the stats on that truck.  I'm guessing it was a Kodac that they extended and built a 5th wheel for.  Is it bagged? body dropped?  I hate the color gold.  They could have chosen a much better color.  I don't know if mine will be better but I know mine will be larger.  Mine should be about 35' long when finished.
> 
> As for the drop I just monoleafed the front end.  Solid axels suck ass!!!  I'm wanting to get a 4 link for it but haven't decided what type to go with yet due to clearance issues.  Also I haven't found anyone that can make me one with the size ends I need.  I need to have bushings that accomidate a 1" bolt to hold the link bars.
> *


Why does it HAVE to have 1in bolts?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2008, 08:48 PM~12429805
> *ive turned many a wrench on many a car  and let me tell ya something
> them engineers  arent that fucking bright
> *



You know alot of people say stuff like that, but I doubt they could get a crew together, design changes in a simple area, find out how to make it work,test it,get it approved by 2 dozen groups and organizations,come up with an R&R/warranty plan, write 3 different report types on it, and have it in production for a nickle less per unit than last years cost, before the new year model plans are finalized.

Selling product is the number one goal. effeciency is #2.

trust me, if theres an area you think you have a solid idea on how to improve an area of a vehicles construction, go ahead and send your idea to them, they will either send you back a big file recording when they had a superfied version of that same idea, and the reason(s) it would not work, or a letter telling you that cost is an issue. 

Oh wait, thats right, you dont work for a manufacturer, so your just like everyone else who hates on and knows they could do a better job than someone who makes more money than them.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 01:34 PM~12653340
> *You know alot of people say stuff like that, but I doubt they could get a crew together, design changes in a simple area, find out how to make it work,test it,get it approved by 2 dozen groups and organizations,come up with an R&R/warranty plan, write 3 different report types on it, and have it in production for a nickle less per unit than last years cost, before the new year model plans are finalized.
> 
> Selling product is the number one goal. effeciency is #2.
> ...




and you apparently have OTHER people wrench on your cars 


go give the guys at jiffy lube that speach noone whats to hear your ignorant bullshit here :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 01:59 PM~12654028
> *and you apparently have OTHER people wrench on your cars
> go give the guys at jiffy lube that speach  noone whats to hear your ignorant bullshit here  :cheesy:
> *


and you guys think im SERIOUS-- not compared to that post you quoted :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 05:13 PM~12655173
> *and you guys think im SERIOUS-- not compared to that post you quoted :biggrin:
> *


any mechanic has seen a dozen fuel filters in stupid ass spots or how about window motors made from cast aluminum 



and dozens upon dozens of other things any mechanic has seen a hundred times or more


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 01:14 PM~12652359
> *is it a drive axle?
> *


No. It just a solid axel. All internationals of all sizes have always had them as far as I know. It's just like a semi's front axel. No camber, no caster, just toe adjustments. It's a 6" squareish piece of iron that runs from side to side.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 04:18 PM~12655229
> *any mechanic  has seen a dozen fuel filters in stupid ass spots or  how about window motors made from cast aluminum
> and dozens upon dozens of other things any mechanic has seen a hundred times or more
> *


I AGREE 100%-- thats why i laughed at andrew bein so serios- I mean I understand what hes sayin TO A POINT-- but I look at it like this--
IF MAZDA CAN USE A FULL BOX FRAME- THEN EVERYBODY ELSE SHOULD BE ABLE TO AS WELL- cause mazda was the bROkest of bROke in car manufactures-- and the full frame was a big sellin point for the 86-93 Bseries- if it wouldn have had the full frame-- they woulddnt have sold what they did


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jan 10 2009, 12:09 PM~12662524
> *No.  It just a solid axel.  All internationals of all sizes have always had them as far as I know.  It's just like a semi's front axel.  No camber, no caster, just toe adjustments.  It's a 6" squareish piece of iron that runs from side to side.
> *


Ive got a big bread truc im gonna do for a guy- and Im changin it fROm solid to 1ton dually fROnt contROl arm suspension


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 03:13 PM~12662547
> *Ive got a big bread truc im gonna do for a guy- and Im changin it fROm solid to 1ton dually fROnt contROl arm suspension
> *


I"ve thought about that but I dont know how hard that would be to do. I truck is a 4700. So I think that translates to something like a 3 ton truck and I'm not sure if 1 ton parts would old the weight. 

Also the reason I wanted 1" bolts is because thats what the manufacturer uses to hold in their springs. I may be off a little on the size. The bolt head is 1 1/2"


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 01:11 PM~12662536
> *I AGREE 100%-- thats why i laughed at andrew bein so serios- I mean I understand what hes sayin TO A POINT-- but I look at it like this--
> IF MAZDA CAN USE A FULL BOX FRAME- THEN EVERYBODY ELSE SHOULD BE ABLE TO AS WELL- cause mazda was the bROkest of bROke in car manufactures--  and the full frame was a big sellin point for the 86-93 Bseries- if it wouldn have had the full frame-- they woulddnt have sold what they did
> *


fuse boxes shoved clear up under the dash where u cant hardly get to them 

radios that run through the computer that still boggles my mind

i could go on with this forever


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12662629
> *fuse boxes shoved clear up under the dash where u cant hardly get to them
> 
> radios that run through the computer  that still boggles my mind
> ...



YA-- you should- make a new topic and see everythig that gets mentioned by us NON PROFESSIONALS-- I bet the list would go on and on- then maybe a PROFESSIONAL WILL STEP IN AND TELL US WHY WE ARE wROng AND CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 10 2009, 03:24 PM~12662629
> * radios that run through the computer  that still boggles my mind
> *


I was a professional installer so I know the story with this one. The only reason they did this was to prevent aftermarket radio sales. The factory wanted to be the only one to sell these parts. They were getting greedy.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 01:38 PM~12662710
> *YA-- you should- make a new topic and see everythig that gets mentioned by us NON PROFESSIONALS-- I bet the list would go on and on- then maybe a PROFESSIONAL WILL STEP IN AND TELL US WHY WE ARE wROng AND CRAZY :biggrin:
> *


heres a new one 3rd brake light wire ran through to the trunk lid 


2000 something ford tauras caught on fire cause that wire got pinched in the trunk


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 12:34 PM~12653340
> *You know alot of people say stuff like that, but I doubt they could get a crew together, design changes in a simple area, find out how to make it work,test it,get it approved by 2 dozen groups and organizations,come up with an R&R/warranty plan, write 3 different report types on it, and have it in production for a nickle less per unit than last years cost, before the new year model plans are finalized.
> 
> Selling product is the number one goal. effeciency is #2.
> ...


I work on machines for a living and I make improvements on their design almost every day... Engineers are human just like anyone else, They make mistakes and have poor ideas all the time. :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im working on a full frame right now,hit me up if you want to check it out or have any questions
later
zach
http://forum.ratsun.net/showthread.php?t=7419


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i like the datsun 

when they rolled off the assembly line the manager said DAT SOON DAT SOON


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12682309
> *i like the datsun
> 
> when they rolled off the assembly line the manager said  DAT SOON DAT SOON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been working on the truck lately sense the weather has broke. I have worked my ass off. I have most of the frame finished between the axels. As soon as photobucket works again I'll have new pictures up.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 24 2009, 04:30 PM~13376474
> *I've been working on the truck lately sense the weather has broke.  I have worked my ass off.  I have most of the frame finished between the axels.  As soon as photobucket works again I'll have new pictures up.
> *


did u get that front mount figured out?


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got new plate to reinforce it. I'm going to add another layer of 1/4 plate to the bottom and do a virtical brace on the outside of the axel where the spindle mounts. Just like you guys sudjested.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the progress I have made. What do you guys think? I hate how much time fabrication takes up. The rails are made of 8" channel. All braces are made of 1/4 2" square tube. I dropped the stacks 6"s so they would be a little shorter. (easier to play limbo. hehehehe)

The middle section of the frame is almost complete. I'm almost ready to put the bed on. What do you guys think?









































I'm debaiting wether I need to put diagonal braces inside the frame. (upper left frame to lower right and vise versa) Would this be overkill?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 24 2009, 11:29 PM~13381719
> *Here are a few pictures of the progress I have made.  What do you guys think?  I hate how much time fabrication takes up.  The rails are made of 8" channel.  All braces are made of 1/4 2" square tube.  I dropped the stacks 6"s so they would be a little shorter.  (easier to play limbo. hehehehe)
> 
> The middle section of the frame is almost complete.  I'm almost ready to put the bed on.  What do you guys think?
> ...



thats sweet 

please tell me ur building a car hauler out of it :cheesy:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea. It's going to be a car hauler. I'm thinking about calling it U-Drag to pay omage to Uhaul. I don't know though. I don't know how or what color I'm painting it. So far I'm leaning toward black with flames of some sort. I've always wanted to do tooling, especially for flames. The problem I have with this truck is tha the entire front end is made of fiberglass. Maybe I can make the tips of the flames tooled. I don't know. I'm a long way away from paint. Think I have enough braces?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 25 2009, 09:21 AM~13383817
> *Yea.  It's going to be a car hauler.  I'm thinking about calling it U-Drag to pay omage to Uhaul.  I don't know though.  I don't know how or what color I'm painting it.  So far I'm leaning toward black with flames of some sort.  I've always wanted to do tooling, especially for flames.  The problem I have with this truck is tha the entire front end is made of fiberglass.  Maybe I can make the tips of the flames tooled.  I don't know.  I'm a long way away from paint.  Think I have enough braces?
> *


yeah it looks good 


leave it orange and white like uhaul and paint the u drag on it sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 10:00 AM~13384661
> *yeah it looks good
> leave it orange and white like uhaul  and paint the u drag on it  sounds like a good idea to me
> *



YA- I would leave it with the ORANGE AND WHITE THEME for UHAUL00 but make it a little custom/modern and do it in a KANDY TANGERINE WITH FLAKE- and PEARL WHITE.

as far as the braces-- I would put a few in there- THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERKILL-- unless your motor wont be able to get it down the street pROperly


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 11:00 AM~13384661
> *yeah it looks good
> leave it orange and white like uhaul  and paint the u drag on it  sounds like a good idea to me
> *


you know what them wheels and tires would look good on dont ya :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 01:50 PM~13386727
> *you know what them wheels and tires would look good on dont ya  :cheesy:
> *


yup-- you hit that right on point















































MY DUALLY :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 12:34 PM~13384997
> *YA- I would leave it with the ORANGE AND WHITE THEME for UHAUL00 but make it a little custom/modern and do it in a KANDY TANGERINE WITH FLAKE- and PEARL WHITE.
> 
> as far as the braces-- I would put a few in there- THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERKILL-- unless your motor wont be able to get it down the street pROperly
> *


That would look killa


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 25 2009, 03:47 PM~13387907
> *That would look killa
> *


YA-- TO ME IT WOULD BE SO SO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
SIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 04:46 PM~13387898
> *yup-- you hit that right on point
> MY DUALLY :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking of MY DUALLY :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 04:05 PM~13388086
> *i was thinking of MY DUALLY  :angry:
> *


I KNOW
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13389466
> *I KNOW
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i think he should give them too me for all the good advice ive given :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 06:34 PM~13389586
> *i think he should give them too me for all the good advice  ive given  :cheesy:
> *


I think you should give em to me after he gives em to you since I have made sure it was all apROpriate :biggrin:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I tell you what. As soon as I can get some rims for this beast, I'll give these old ones away. Every 19.5 rim I can find is steel and ugly. I'm running simulators. (not hub caps because they cost $300) They are stainless steel.

You guys think I should keep the UHaul theam? I was debaiting on wether I should so people would know what it started out as or doing someing crazy. I even though about painting it black and having the paint ripping off to reveal the orange and white. I don't think it would be very pretty but I think it would be pretty cool. Or do the same thing with flames. (orange/white as flames)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 26 2009, 07:33 AM~13394693
> *I tell you what.  As soon as I can get some rims for this beast,  I'll give these old ones away.  Every 19.5 rim I can find is steel and ugly.  I'm running simulators.  (not hub caps because they cost $300)  They are stainless steel.
> 
> You guys think I should keep the UHaul theam?  I was debaiting on wether I should so people would know what it started out as or doing someing crazy.  I even though about painting it black and having the paint ripping off to reveal the orange and white.  I don't think it would be very pretty but I think it would be pretty cool.  Or do the same thing with flames. (orange/white as flames)
> *


Liek I said before- Id keep the UHAUL theme- but do it in a KANDY TANGERINE all flaked out- with the PEARL WHITE.. I wouldnt keep it all stoc- change it up- shows its custom-- but show its ROots at the same time..

TO ME- KANDY TANGERINE--& PEARL WHITE-- 
NO OTHER WAY TO DO IT IMO


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan+Mar 26 2009, 08:33 AM~13394693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i agree with UDRAG stenciled on it


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I took the truck out for a madien voyage. Without taillights or licence plates. lol not far just to see how she'd do. About a mile down the road, I thought I blew a bag. I forgot about my truck having a rotary compressor without an electric clutch. So I have to run a pop off valve instead of a pressure switch. Instead of popping off it just leaks back down. Whenever it gets to 150 it leaks off to 120. At say 40mph i build from 120 back to 150 in like 1 min. When it lets off it sounds like a bag has been punctured. Very unnerving on the first drive. I'm impressed with the fill rate. I could play all day long and never be out of air. I havn't timed it but it takes around 5 min to build my 30 gallon tank to 150psi from 0.

Anyway here are a couple pics of it outside of my yard. I can't wait to cruise for real.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

that fucking things sic :cheesy:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks man. On the madien voyage my throttle got stuck wide open and I had a run away turck. Scared the fuck out of me. 5 ton ram rod running a much in a small town.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 30 2009, 01:32 PM~13432865
> *Thanks man.  On the madien voyage my throttle got stuck wide open and I had a run away turck.  Scared the fuck out of me.  5 ton ram rod running a much in a small town.
> *


theres one up the street from me for sale 


need parts?


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 30 2009, 04:15 PM~13433241
> *theres one up the street from me for sale
> need parts?
> *


No thanks man. I got the parts yesterday. Shes home now. I have had shitty weather sense friday and I just want to work on the truck.

I need a few opinions on this. Should I work on finishing the bed (dovetail) first. So that the bed is done. OR Should I start on the body drop. So that I can manuver the truck around the yard easier. (would be 10ft shorter)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 31 2009, 07:42 AM~13442147
> *No thanks man.  I got the parts yesterday.  Shes home now.  I have had shitty weather sense friday and I just want to work on the truck.
> 
> I need a few opinions on this.  Should I work on finishing the bed (dovetail) first. So that the bed is done. OR Should I start on the body drop.  So that I can manuver the truck around the yard easier. (would be 10ft shorter)
> *


WHy do you wanna shorten it- DONT DO THAT- the longer it is-- the siccer lookin it will be goin down the ROad.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Mar 31 2009, 08:42 AM~13442147
> *No thanks man.  I got the parts yesterday.  Shes home now.  I have had shitty weather sense friday and I just want to work on the truck.
> 
> I need a few opinions on this.  Should I work on finishing the bed (dovetail) first. So that the bed is done. OR Should I start on the body drop.  So that I can manuver the truck around the yard easier. (would be 10ft shorter)
> *



a 10 foot body drop?


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

loks tight man.... body drop the cab only...the lenght is perfect and get some bigger wheels and it will be killer


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its going to be about the same length as it was when when I got it except it will slope to the ground after the tires at a 15 degree angle. That should be able to clear any low. If not then FUCK.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got the Dove tail complete and just need to install it on the truck. Hope to do that next weekend. I moved my rear upper bag mounts so the bags wouldn't be in as much of a bind. I also enlarged my fill ports on the bags. They were "1/4 ports" the smallest point were the air went into the bags as only 1/8" I used a 3/8 drill bit and opend it up. after hooking the air lines back up I was very happy. Not fast by any means but way faster than it use to be. At least twice as fast.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I got a little more done this weekend. I got installed the Dove tail and winch. Relocated the Tool box and relocated the rear upper brackets so the truck would go lower.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats a pretty bad catch section- I think alot of lows will get hung up on it.. Is there more to it then what the picture shows???


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 05:29 PM~13555387
> *Thats a pretty bad catch section- I think alot of lows will get hung up on it.. Is there more to it then what the picture shows???
> *


needs 2 angles instead of one the way it is i dont think any car will clear it 


bad ass though


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

The angle of the ramp is 15 degreese. I'm pretty sure the cars will make it up. The angle looks pretty major from that angle. Any low that I haul will probably have air or juice on it so it can raise up. My only fear is if the car will slide around when its driving up the smooth aluminum bed.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Apr 13 2009, 06:25 AM~13559176
> *The angle of the ramp is 15 degreese.  I'm pretty sure the cars will make it up.  The angle looks pretty major from that angle.  Any low that I haul will probably have air or juice on it so it can raise up.  My only fear is if the car will slide around when its driving up the smooth aluminum bed.
> *


Put down some of that contact stick on sand paper. :thumbsup:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm going to be using Diamond tread at the very end of the bed because I don't have enough decking to reach the ground. I thought about using some diamond tread up the slope where the wheels would make contact but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so let me make sure i get this right? ur truck constantly pumps when u drive? why not run a solenoid to bypass the pop off valve? hook to a switch so you can go to the tank when u want or just go straight into the air?

switch off to tank. switch on to atmosphere :dunno:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13570935
> *so let me make sure i get this right? ur truck constantly pumps when u drive? why not run a solenoid  to bypass the pop off valve? hook to a switch  so you can go to the tank when u want or just go straight into the air?
> 
> switch off to tank. switch on to atmosphere :dunno:
> *


I thought about that. I would have to run a pressure switch like I would If I were using it to power a compressor. Basically an electric pop off valve.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 06:16 PM~13555629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there any support under the sides the part that over hangs the frame?

if not you may wanna consider that before putting a car on it


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice bro! got to give you props on that one!!!


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

Figured I would update this with some new pics.


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Lookin good homie- keep it up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

props on the build man.....not something you see everyday


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Apr 21 2009, 01:37 AM~13639333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean work i love the cantilever setup.... keep it up bro!


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been doing work these last couple weeks. I just haven't took any pics. Do you guys have days that you spend 8+ hours working on your truck and it looks like you barely did anything. Thats what I hate about fabrication. TO people that have never done it it looks like you spent 20 min doing what took hours. I did manage to finish my body dropped wheelchair. Whenever I post pics I'll post it too.


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Apr 27 2009, 06:32 AM~13700368
> *I've been doing work these last couple weeks.  I just haven't took any pics.  Do you guys have days that you spend 8+ hours working on your truck and it looks like you barely did anything.  Thats what I hate about fabrication.  TO people that have never done it it looks like you spent 20 min doing what took hours.  I did manage to finish my body dropped wheelchair.  Whenever I post pics I'll post it too.
> *


been there before hours on end and looks like not a damn thing was done, and the next an hour of work you can see major work that has been done


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures of my wheelchair project. Body dropped 18"s. Just to fuck around. Probably get pulled behind a car at the shows. Or use it as a chair.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks AWESOME :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Link the rear w/ a bag and put drag blocks on it


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I got a few more things done. The frame work is almost completely done. I'd say about 90% done. I made my white walls bigger. When I was painting them I took one of my simulators off and ran over it so I have to order a new pair. I got the mud flaps on and a little more bed laid down. Its laid up to the dovetail. I also ordered some diamond tread for finishing out the sides of the bed. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@May 4 2009, 07:08 PM~13783859
> *I got a few more things done.  The frame work is almost completely done.  I'd say about 90% done.  I made my white walls bigger.  When I was painting them I took one of my simulators off and ran over it so I have to order a new pair.  I got the mud flaps on and a little more bed laid down.  Its laid up to the dovetail.  I also ordered some diamond tread for finishing out the sides of the bed.  Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> ...


that things sick 


:thumbsup:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

UPDATE: Been working my ass off on this truck. I hope people will appricate what all I have done. I


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

UPDATE: Been working my ass off on this truck. I hope people will appricate what all I have done. I got more of the bed laid down. Side railling on, clearance lights on and hooked up. front bumper is almost done. 4 link is on and going to be stick welded for extra strength.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lookin good andy,you going to drive it to slamology next month? :0


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats the show I'm wanting to unvale it at. got everything reserved already. HOpefully I'll have enough done to drive it up there. I'm really wanting to take this thing out. We all know how depressing it is to work on the same truck and never get to drive it. I'm getting to that point now. I know as soon as I drive the truck I know my excitement will be back. I can't wait.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cool,im at the same point with the datsun,im going to take it,but wont be all the way done


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@May 20 2009, 06:27 AM~13944003
> *Thats the show I'm wanting to unvale it at.  got everything reserved already.  HOpefully I'll have enough done to drive it up there.  I'm really wanting to take this thing out.  We all know how depressing it is to work on the same truck and never get to drive it.  I'm getting to that  point now.  I know as soon as I drive the truck I know my excitement will be back.  I can't wait.
> *


Yep,and as soon as everyone sees it they will want one to.I sure the hell know i want one :thumbsup: 

Looking killer every time i see a new post,keep up the good work


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2009, 06:35 AM~13944027
> *Yep,and as soon as everyone sees it they will want one to.I sure the hell know i want one :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking killer every time i see a new post,keep up the good work
> *



yeah i agree, i want to build one now too!!!

looks kick ass man, im not gonna be at slamology but i hope to see it at a show this season.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey guys. I got a lot more progress done now. I don't have any pictures though. I put a 4 link with wishbone in and it ripped the tabs off because the links got in a bind. So I rebuilt it with a panhard bar setup. Works great. I ordered new bags and hope to put them on next week and rebuild my upper brackets out of tube steel. I would have this weekend but I ran out of accetalene gas for my torch.

I shaved the turn signals off the top of the fenders and put them in the grill. I'm also rebuilding the left fender because UHAUL used bondo and sheet metal to fix a broken fender.

I have two more weekends to get the truck ready for slamology. If I'm lucky I will finish the frontend work next weekend and be able to paint the dog house before the show.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I KNOW YOU HAVE LITTLE TIME BUT I FIGURED I WOULD JUST THROW MY OPINION OUT THERE. HAVE YOU THOUGHT ABOUT REWORKING THE FENDERS TO WHERE THE GAP BETWEEN THE TIRE AND ACTUAL FENDER CLOSES SOME? :dunno: I THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

once the body drop is done the fender gap would be very little. I do agree that it would be sick as fuck if I could tuck tire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what kind of bags do u need,i have a new 2800 that im not useing


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14073552
> *once the body drop is done the fender gap would be very little.  I do agree that it would be sick as fuck if I could tuck tire!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I already got new bags. They are 10,000 lbs bags


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey guys I need some oppinions. My buddy held my new visor up to my truck the wrong way but it looked good. I can attach it either way. What I'm wanting to know what way you guys think I should mount it. I refer to the two styles as as Big Rig and Mad Max. WHat do you guys think?

Big Rig

















Mad Max


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 pic to me it brings the top of the truck down a bit.get what i'm sayin


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

mad max style looks beter


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14113173
> *mad max style looks beter
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 6 2009, 08:08 AM~14111198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are they posing??? too sexy for the truck.... ya go with the mad max


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14115447
> *are they posing??? too sexy for the truck.... ya go with the mad max
> *




motherfucker here didnt even say no ****

:ugh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

no ****. cuz lil wayne said no ****... now everybody needs to say no ****? im a **** sapien... once **** erectus. never homosexual... not homophobic... i like my milk homogenized :biggrin:


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2009, 12:16 PM~14111231
> *2 pic to me it brings the top of the truck down a bit.get what i'm sayin
> *


I don't understand.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I was the guy taking the pictures


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been working all weekend again on the truck. I rebuilt the upper bag brackets to fit the new bags. I think they look a lot better. What do you guys think.

Don't mind the sloppy paint job. I wanted to get some paint on so that the bare metal wouldn't rust.

















I was using a wishbone setup and it broke. Then I built a panhard bar system. When I lifted the truck today, my axel just rotated and didn't lift. So this time I'm modifing it again and making it a 2 link. I hate it but it seems to be my ownly option. I think I bit off way more than I could chew when I decided to take on this truck. When the truck is up the top of the hood is at the bottom of my jaw. MEGA lift!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

the metal where the bag is moun ted to looks a lil small from size


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 14 2009, 10:30 AM~14185077
> *the metal where the bag is moun ted to looks a lil small from size
> *


It just holds the bag from moving from side to side. The pressure form the bag is pushed directly to the cross brace.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

post pics of the wreckage at the show. the tubing you used for the front link bars were way to thin and your settup was takin all that braking energy and twisting that arm. your lucky that truck didnt break on the highway, coulda easily killed someone or yourself. not tryin to be a dick just pointing it out


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I know. I'm lucky that it broke at the show. I got the bars from suicied doors. They said it should have been fine. They were 1.5 bars with a 1/4 sidewall. They said they wont cover it because it was too much force on the bars. Needless to say I'm really pissed off at them right now. I bought a useless 4link form them (that they said would work) and I have a $550 Tow bill. I don't know what I"m going to do with the truck now. I"m not sure if its worth building. A lot of people were just walking by the truck without even looking at it. I thought that it would have gotten a lot more attention than it did.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I had a horrible time at slamology. No one likes to go to a show and work on their shit. I didn't get to go drinking will my fellow mini truckers. It was just bad all around. Here are some pics of my truck. Thankfully they guys at slamology had a forklift the help me out.


























If I was depressed about my truck before, I sure am now.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

cut that shit off and use 2x3 rectangular tubing 1/4 wall


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sorry you had so much trouble,it sucks breaking at shows,i couldnt imagine breaking something that big,glad you got it home


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

on a side note if you plan on useing bars still i would use a soild bar to keep from breakage,but i would personaly try to stick with the leaf setup with maybe a drop shackle or flipped leaf to get the drop but still have strength


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 23 2009, 02:45 PM~14274303
> *on a side note if you plan on useing bars still i would use a soild bar to keep from breakage,but i would personaly try to stick with the leaf setup with maybe a drop shackle or flipped leaf to get the drop but still have strength
> *


the quarter well rec tubing will be plenty strong and give him the desired outcome 



i could have told him that round bar wouldnt work shits junk when it comes to that kind of work


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I would figure that round and square would be similar in strengths. If I do fix the truck and use a 4 link setup I'll probably go with solid stock. DO something stupid like 3" solid stock.

Will probably go back to leaf springs. I"m pretty bummed about it. I'm getting ready to move across country next week so the truck will probably set for a few months. I just dont want to drive it 2000 miles to my new home. Maybe I can fix it and sell it to someone locally. Would probably be pretty hard to see I'm sure.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 23 2009, 03:36 PM~14274817
> *I would figure that round and square would be similar in strengths.  If I do fix the truck and use a 4 link setup I'll probably go with solid stock.  DO something stupid like 3" solid stock.
> 
> Will probably go back to leaf springs.  I"m pretty bummed about it.  I'm getting ready to move across country next week so the truck will probably set for a few months.  I just dont want to drive it 2000 miles to my new home.  Maybe I can fix it and sell it to someone locally.  Would probably be pretty hard to see I'm sure.
> *



the square will be alot stronger think about it like this take a ruler and lay it on its side and try to bend it 


now do that with it laying flat or with a straw or with a round stick


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

it did look sick in the parking lot at the hotel. i didnt know it was 1/4" wall, it looked like 1/8 but i was lookin at the points where it broke. do some work and fix it and make sure its good and safe and load your shit on it and move. 2000 miles? where are you movin? 

sucked to see you workin during the show like that. you looked stressed as shit, i would be too though.

what happened to your buddy prelude? upper or lower balljoint?


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

My buddy ran over the same dip and the castle nut came off of his lower ball joint. Defiantely an easier fix. I'm moving to LAS VEGAS. I"m going to try and fix the truck today. Everybody want's me to get it done for our show on sunday.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

kool,hope to see it there,i will be there with the impala and datsun,suppose to have a big turn out :0


----------



## domepiece (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 23 2009, 12:16 PM~14272894
> *I had a horrible time at slamology.  No one likes to go to a show and work on their shit.  I didn't get to go drinking will my fellow mini truckers.  It was just bad all around.  Here are some pics of my truck.  Thankfully they guys at slamology had a forklift the help me out.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like those bars would have worked fine. Notice where they broke. They broke from the force of the axle trying to twist forward. That's why the 1 with more of a J hook in it broke off. The other looks more straight down onto the lower bar which cause it to snap. That's a lot of weight to stop and the factory drop I beam is like adding a breaker bar to it. I would say you could save the ends and get some 2x2 with a 1/4" wall and do a parallel 4 link with a panhard bar which it looks like you already have. 

Good luck and very cool project.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 26 2009, 08:01 AM~14304435
> *My buddy ran over the same dip and the castle nut came off of his lower ball joint.  Defiantely an easier fix.  I'm moving to LAS VEGAS.  I"m going to try and fix the truck today.  Everybody want's me to get it done for our show on sunday.
> *


im telling ya 2x3 square 


and use some regular bushings as well not no fucking hymn joints


----------



## domepiece (Feb 10, 2009)

what difference would 2x3 make over 2x2? you'd just be paying extra for un-needed steel.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14311995
> *im telling ya 2x3 square
> and use some regular bushings as well  not no fucking hymn joints
> *


isnt 2x3 a rectangle? :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by domepiece+Jun 26 2009, 10:59 PM~14312061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i said rectangle earlier but square this time just to make it easier 


noones gonna listen anyway so wtf does it even matter


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

and use this style bushing


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 27 2009, 06:15 PM~14316167
> *bigger sidewalls = more strength
> i said rectangle earlier  but square this time just to make it easier
> noones gonna listen anyway so wtf does it even matter
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 27 2009, 08:22 PM~14317280
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


you know it 



oh well not mine


----------



## domepiece (Feb 10, 2009)

2x3 would be stronger if there was any weight on the bar itself. such as the bag being on the bar. but in this case all the force is linear. I would actually think a parallel 4 link with 2" round 1/4" wall tubing would be plenty.


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I went back to leaf springs. It was the fastest fix and it seems to work great. Drove the truck to the local show and had no problems. The truck may be too big for a 4 link. It could probably be done but once you figure out how to make it work, i'd be very expensive and probably not worth it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jun 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14323871
> *I went back to leaf springs.  It was the fastest fix and it seems to work great.  Drove the truck to the local show and had no problems.  The truck may be too big for a 4 link.  It could probably be done but once you figure out how to make it work, i'd be very expensive and probably not worth it.
> *


NOTHING IS TO BIG FOR A 4LINK iF DONE OUT OF THE RIGHT MATERIAL AND SET UP CORRECTLY


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are a couple pics of the turck at slamology 09.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 29 2009, 12:41 AM~14325900
> *NOTHING IS TO BIG FOR A 4LINK iF DONE OUT OF THE RIGHT MATERIAL AND SET UP CORRECTLY
> *


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I moved to vegas early this week and I absolutely LOVE it. I just don't have the space for the truck out here. Anybody know if anybody would be interested in it? I know its not complete but the majority of the work is. Let me know.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jul 3 2009, 01:23 PM~14373367
> *I moved to vegas early this week and I absolutely LOVE it.  I just don't have the space for the truck out here.  Anybody know if anybody would be interested in it?  I know its not complete but the majority of the work is.  Let me know.
> *



what side of town did you move to??


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOOKS COOL , DEFINATLY NEED TO BODY DROP THE CAB OF IT...AND ID PUT STRAIGHT PIPES AND BIGGER WHEELS...


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

I moved to the north west side of vegas.

From what Ive found, the only size wheels you can get for my bolt pattern is 19.5. I'm working on getting the exhaust made out of sainless steel.


----------

